# Down South report



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Headed down Friday afternoon and had lines in the water by 8pm.Couple of smoothies and I decided to move. Ran into DD,Sea Bear and Moon and they let me join em. Boy was I glad, first cast and bait in th water maybe 5 min and I pick up a 41"FL drum.Whew, pressures off. After that nothing much fishing wise but lots of fun hanging with the crew. Sat moved to the Point and watched tons of doggies caught. Gave up around midnight when my bunker heads started getting molested by th doggies. Saw some P&S MD guys on the point as well as Fred and Trish. Great meeting ya French and Huntsman and good seeing ya again Mark,Atlantic King, Fred and Trish,Teo,Bro,Ian,Kenny,Bear,Moon,Rob,Clyde,Tommy and anybody else I saw but cant remember right now.Great weather and friends and a fish to boot. Cant beat that.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

good meeting you as well. I ran out of energy and we ended up stopping in Kill Devil Hills for some sleep, so I just got back to DC. I will be back down with my friend Amy on April 6.

Congrats to Atlanta King and Crawfish on some nice drum.... and major congrats to Huntsman for setting a world record for most dogfish caught in a 24 hour period.

CDog, any drum show up after dark? RedDrumTackle's report seemed to suggest many more fish caught than what we saw.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

French, apparently around th corner was hot from what I was told and pics I seen. Nothing but dogs before I went to sleep.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

French said:


> good meeting you as well. I ran out of energy and we ended up stopping in Kill Devil Hills for some sleep, so I just got back to DC. I will be back down with my friend Amy on April 6.
> 
> Congrats to Atlanta King and Crawfish on some nice drum.... and major congrats to Huntsman for setting a world record for most dogfish caught in a 24 hour period.
> 
> CDog, any drum show up after dark? RedDrumTackle's report seemed to suggest many more fish caught than what we saw.





yo french!! almost cobes bro! fishing the sheraton/Oceana this year man, ta hell with bogue if you cant fish for cobes out there...

lesse people + fishing the way you want=awesome, and thats exactly what the sheraton and oceana offer. well worth the 20 min drive down the island dude! 


how did the shaggin' wagon handle the beach? that thing weighs like 5lbs LOL!!!


april 6th is the start of spring break for me...ill definately be meeting Amy up there   

should be a fun time. make sure u bring some fishbites, someone needs to catch us up some spot/mullet for fresh bait lol. we'll let amy throw the big pole..catches more fish anyway, definatey did pluggin that day.


sounds like it'll be a mini bogue reuinon lol...

definately come down and fish oceana this year dude, they even let you shark fish out there  

im thinkin a couple rods on the bottom for cobes, a pin rig on top , and the 50w out for a big toothy   


Give me a call sometime (252) 241-9156
feel free to pass # around to randoms in dc lol



Jesse


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

PS FRENCH,


I should tell you GOAT BOY has been askin where the hell you are LOL!!!!


Joooooshhhh joooooooooosshhhhh....



ah....funny summer times rofl





oh, one more thing. ur brothers band back in action or what? bring a cd if u can to hatteras with you.

Jesse


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Good seeing ya again Clay. I did manage to find a nice 48" fork length drum on the point last night. Looking forward to learning to use that yak.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

It's good seeing everyone again and nice meeting some new faces. Let's do this again. I have a couple of pictures and will post tomorrow.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Clyde said:


> Good seeing ya again Clay. I did manage to find a nice 48" fork length drum on the point last night. Looking forward to learning to use that yak.


Sweet, throw some of that bigfish jujuj on my Fusion.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

French said:


> good meeting you as well. I ran out of energy and we ended up stopping in Kill Devil Hills for some sleep, so I just got back to DC. I will be back down with my friend Amy on April 6.
> 
> Congrats to Atlanta King and Crawfish on some nice drum.... and major congrats to Huntsman for setting a world record for most dogfish caught in a 24 hour period.
> 
> CDog, any drum show up after dark? RedDrumTackle's report seemed to suggest many more fish caught than what we saw.


 *Take my word for it..* I finally met Huntsman (a pleasure),he told Rob and I the figures.. Believe me when I tellya,I fish on the planks,it doesn't even come close to the figures we put up in Dec...  

PS Great feeshin with ya as usual Dawg,and congrats on that first one of the yr.. The monkey's off,now fer the "boat juju"...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> PS Great feeshin with ya as usual Dawg,and congrats on that first one of the yr.. The monkey's off,now fer the "boat juju"...


We gotta talk, you me an th Doc cobia fishing. If I dont get one then I am th albatross....


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

It was a pleasure meeting all of you guys out there. This is my second trip, but definitely not my last. 

Oh, yeah, I forgot to mention: for a $89 made in China econo-rod, my BPS OM 12' Lite sure has good mojo. Since I got it last September, 2 drum over 36" (including the one I got yesterday) and my PB bluefish have already fallen to it. :fishing:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AtlantaKing said:


> It was a pleasure meeting all of you guys out there. This is my second trip, but definitely not my last.
> 
> Oh, yeah, I forgot to mention: for a $89 made in China econo-rod, my BPS OM 12' Lite sure has good mojo. Since I got it last September, 2 drum over 36" (including the one I got yesterday) and my PB bluefish have already fallen to it. :fishing:


 I can tellya this much... Judging from the knots you tie (Open Forum),and the fish you have caught in two trips,heaven help us all when you get a custom and a little more time to fish!!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

DD, was looking for you on the beach Saturday afternoon, but didn't see you. I got another rookie got his paper fish. You thought I was a grin ear to ear, you shoulda seen the look on my brother. BTW, the Nail is still the beast. I taming it day by day. It's getting under control, and putting baits as far if not farther than my usual rods. Talking about juju, got her a 38 yesterday. My shoulder is hurting now, don't know if that from all the 50+ doggies I've caught or throwing the Nail.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> DD, was looking for you on the beach Saturday afternoon, but didn't see you. I got another rookie got his paper fish. You thought I was a grin ear to ear, you shoulda seen the look on my brother. BTW, the Nail is still the beast. I taming it day by day. It's getting under control, and putting baits as far if not farther than my usual rods. Talking about juju, got her a 38 yesterday. My shoulder is hurting now, don't know if that from all the 50+ doggies I've caught or throwing the Nail.


 Probably both....

I fished Ocock along side Dawg... Tater and I had no luck.. Had to get some sleep for the drive to Pourtsmouth today.. Good time,met a lot of nice folks as well...

OBTW,I can relate to the "grinnin from ear to ear" part of someone catch'n thier first "paperfish"...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

DD, thanks for the kind words. I've been blessed to have many fine teachers helping me along the way. I hope I can give back as much. 

I got to throw Friedeel's Fusion with a 525 on it; it was sweet! Where the OMs have a practical upper limit to how hard one can "hit" the cast, the Fusion seems to just revel in the hit. A nice and easy Brighton made good distance, and a moderate Hatteras was hitting the same distance as a hard Hatteras with my OM12CP. Crystal ball: there's a Fusion in my near future!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

DD, back at ya my friend.. sorry for the hearing problem on your first name.. lack of sleep will do that to ya... Hopefully I'll be able to get back that way in the near future and land another drum. 

In all I've landed two drum in my first outings to 1st - AI and now the enfamous point. Landed a 32" aroun 1:30am Sunday morning. Nothing else to be had but I had enough energy built up from watching and filiming the numerous fish caught just in our vicinity. 

A great time meeting and hanging out w/ Fred, Trish, CDog, C-fsh, Bro, Ian (hope that's spelled correctly) and the couple that was beside us. 

Considering how may doggies I landed I should be the dogfish king - but as the General says.. "It's happened to all us" and ain't that the truth... 

French - I'll be editing that tape a later on this week but I'll hit ya and let ya know when I'm done... 

Until the next outing everyone be safe... And be sure to tell the next knuckle head - yeah it's a trash fish but just toss it back in the water until another day...


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

you ended up beaching a drum? Well done sir...well done. 


Normally I write colorful reports, but my catches can be summed up in one picture:
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/psycho-dog.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Friday Nite - Bro's first citation 43"









Saturday Noon - Yearling 38"


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Great pics Teo! Hai's fish is awesome, I'll bet he was smiling wide  Did he pass around that cognac??


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> Great pics Teo! Hai's fish is awesome, I'll bet he was smiling wide  Did he pass around that cognac??


No mr. brown, but plenty of beers around. You shoulda come down.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I see a trip in the very near future...btw...I like the Summer hair cut


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> I see a trip in the very near future...btw...I like the Summer hair cut


That's the budget cut.  If you don't mind the company, scoop me up on the way down.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> That's the budget cut.  If you don't mind the company, scoop me up on the way down.


that's tha ticket....screw drivin by yerself..with these gas prices, ya gotta be made outta money ta drive anywhere.

Real purty fish Crawdaddy and Bro!!!!

Can't believe you gonna let yer bro catch tha biggest one ....


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*DId someone tag that fish or did you catch it with the tag?*

THat looks like a $100 boner!

And nice fish to boot.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Firespyder7 said:


> THat looks like a $100 boner!
> 
> And nice fish to boot.


Someone tagged that fish. The guys usually fish out of Sandbridge. So, you get money for catching tagged fish? I thought you get like a hat or something.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Teo, that looks like a VWRC tag and if it is then you will get a hat, T-shirt, and maybe one or two other things. Nice work guys. Wish I had the time and luck to land one.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Tags in North Carolina....*

Yellow gets you a hat, a shirt, or Five bones....Red tags, well......_!Freakinscore!_

Yea, ahunardbones....


----------

